# Metal songs that have a happy feel



## SPBY (Jul 16, 2010)

Can someone recommend any songs that have a sort of "happy/upbeat" feel to them. such as





They feel happy to me anyways. hopefully this is a good enough description haha.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 16, 2010)

Everything by Killswitch seems to have that upbeat "things are getting better" feel to them, to my ears.

But the panic/chaos chord in the ATB song kinda takes all "happiness" from it,


----------



## SPBY (Jul 16, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Everything by Killswitch seems to have that upbeat "things are getting better" feel to them, to my ears.
> 
> But the panic/chaos chord in the ATB song kinda takes all "happiness" from it,



those dissonant chords yeah, but the rest of it is pretty upbeat, including those nice solos in there. haha. Killswitch has a kind of sad/minor quality to their songs i find though.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess I'm not sure exactly what type of happy, but...









Not necessarily upbeat-happy, but triumphant-happy, if there's a difference? 
Ton of stuff in the folk metal area tends to be upbeat.


----------



## SpiritCrusher86 (Jul 16, 2010)

This sonh has some pretty upbeat choruses and solos, though the rest of the song is pretty heavy.

from 2:44 on it's upbeat sounding and also the chorus


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Can someone recommend any songs that have a sort of "happy/upbeat" feel to them. such as
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I seriously opened this thread to post ometh. the solo at the end is the happiest thing ever.


----------



## spattergrind (Jul 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Can someone recommend any songs that have a sort of "happy/upbeat" feel to them. such as




the verse riff, ahh i love that band


----------



## Bungle (Jul 16, 2010)

Surprisingly upbeat chorus begins at about 1.13

Surprisingly upbeat solo runs from about 2.32 to 3.23


----------



## SpiritCrusher86 (Jul 16, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> the verse riff, ahh i love that band



Wow ! ithis band sounds fucking awesome, but the vocals, production, and breakdowns kinda ruin it for me. it seems kinda metalcoreish in some ways. but other than that, man they kick some ass.


----------



## SPBY (Jul 16, 2010)

SpiritCrusher86 said:


> Wow ! ithis band sounds fucking awesome, but the vocals, production, and breakdowns kinda ruin it for me. it seems kinda metalcoreish in some ways. but other than that, man they kick some ass.



you've never heard of after the burial? good thing you came to this thread haha. they rereleased the album these songs are off of with much better recording quality and a different vocalist (who i like better). but yeah, they're essentially progressive hardcore/metalcore


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 16, 2010)

SpiritCrusher86 said:


> Wow ! ithis band sounds fucking awesome, but the vocals, production, and breakdowns kinda ruin it for me. it seems kinda metalcoreish in some ways. but other than that, man they kick some ass.



that is from the 2008 rareforms. they re-released the cd in 2009 with a new singer and better drums.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> you've never heard of after the burial? good thing you came to this thread haha. they rereleased the album these songs are off of with much better recording quality and a different vocalist (who i like better). but yeah, they're essentially progressive hardcore/metalcore



*COUGH* Sumeriancore *cough*


----------



## SpiritCrusher86 (Jul 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> you've never heard of after the burial? good thing you came to this thread haha. they rereleased the album these songs are off of with much better recording quality and a different vocalist (who i like better). but yeah, they're essentially progressive hardcore/metalcore


 Nope, never actually heard them until now.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 16, 2010)

Power metal in general is pretty up beat (in comparison to other metals)


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 16, 2010)

Bonus points for awesome female singer and awesome hyperactive drummer. And OH MY GOD, I have three 'feel good' songs, one is this one, and the other are Ometh and Riders of the Plague, so this thread made my night


----------



## King Ian (Jul 16, 2010)

Tired_Wrist said:


> I guess I'm not sure exactly what type of happy, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, that's funny you would post that Finntroll video. It's about having wolves eat christians and killing them with the troll hammer.


----------



## thefpb2 (Jul 16, 2010)

A friend of mine Splinter8451 just got me into this project:


this song blows me away


----------



## pero (Jul 16, 2010)

this is happy


----------



## 7thdimension (Jul 16, 2010)

anything off the new Born Of Osiris album lol shit went from lets bring about the destruction of mankind to lets all hold hands and stare at the stars. most disappointing album ever


----------



## onpalehorse (Jul 16, 2010)

BEYOND THE FATAL SHORE (NEW BLOG!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

listen to circles
super happy


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 16, 2010)

Power Metal sounds like your genre.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 16, 2010)

7thdimension said:


> anything off the new Born Of Osiris album lol shit went from lets bring about the destruction of mankind to lets all hold hands and stare at the stars. most disappointing album ever


That's my summer soundtrack 
I like the positive feeling you get from listening that record.
Maybe Animals as Leaders?
 
Dream Theater?
Karnivool?
 
Most of the Periphery-songs sound rather "positive"
 

Some Stone Sour tunes


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jul 16, 2010)

Andrewsonfire said:


> I seriously opened this thread to post ometh. the solo at the end is the happiest thing ever.



+1 on that. I was checking if it wasn't posted and it was


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 16, 2010)

pero said:


> this is happy




QFT


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 16, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


>




 Hooray


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 16, 2010)

Devin Townsend takes on Rush sort of


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Can someone recommend any songs that have a sort of "happy/upbeat" feel to them. such as
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While my browser was very quickly loading this thread I said "Ometh, of course"out loud


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 16, 2010)

Textures.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 16, 2010)

^I wanted to post Textures just this minute


----------



## Shinto (Jul 16, 2010)

After the Burial - Aspirations


----------



## StupidDav (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## spattergrind (Jul 16, 2010)

I forgot:
Anything from Misery Signals really
+
0:52


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Andromalia (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy music and no Helloween clip ? WTF ?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 17, 2010)

Trifles, by Mayadome. This shit has kept me going more than a couple times.


----------



## Oxygen Hands (Jul 17, 2010)

Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming Hyperdrive!

...and most of the rest of that album. I'm not even sure if I think of it as metal actually, haven't made my mind up. Whatever it is, I like it


----------



## King Ian (Jul 17, 2010)

Some Falconer!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 17, 2010)

My band, Arc, has a super happy upbeat song called Azimuth up right now! ARC (New song: Azimuth) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 17, 2010)

Fear Factory - Supernova
Fear Factory - I will Follow
Sonata Arctica - Victoria's Secret


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## AVWIII (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy grind anyone?

The guitar solo is garbage, but the melodies are oddly upbeat for something so fast.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 17, 2010)

Not so much happy, but definately uplifting. It's not 10 minutes long as the video shows, btw. 

And the outro to that album:


----------



## asphyx123 (Jul 18, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Happy music and no Helloween clip ? WTF ?



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


>




+1


----------



## SimRat (Jul 18, 2010)

anything by dragonforce ha ha


----------



## revclay (Jul 18, 2010)

The middle part of this song after 1:49 definitely has an upbeat vibe to it.


----------



## Sepulphagist (Jul 18, 2010)

anything by korpiklaani is very happy sounding.


----------



## Fuel (Jul 18, 2010)

My go-to "feel good" song.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 18, 2010)

All power metal.

Pretty much everything from the 80's.


----------



## Beef McStud (Jul 19, 2010)

check out anything by chon.


----------



## bluffalo (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## deathmetal (Jul 19, 2010)

CARNIFEX-HOPE DIES WITH THE DECADENT

CARNIFEX-COLLABORTING LIKE KILLERS


----------



## Beef McStud (Jul 19, 2010)

deathmetal said:


> CARNIFEX-HOPE DIES WITH THE DECADENT
> 
> CARNIFEX-COLLABORTING LIKE KILLERS



NO!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 19, 2010)

gwar- i'm in love with a dead dog named pookie


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 19, 2010)

seriously though:


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 19, 2010)

bluffalo said:


>




Does anyone realize that Laake and this Soilwork song have a really familiar sounding part?



Laake's chorus is similar to 1:54.


----------



## jkspawn (Jul 19, 2010)

These songs sound upbeat and make me feel good.


----------



## Randy (Jul 19, 2010)

I was _just_ about to link a Stam1na song. Weird.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 19, 2010)

There. I do believe this is what you were looking for.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 20, 2010)

Aside from obvious things like power metal and folk metal:

+1 to Devin Townsend

and this is the first that came to mind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eimRwSbq2bk


----------



## Arterial (Jul 20, 2010)

Anything by Scale The Summit


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 20, 2010)

I find some Alcest and Amesoeurs songs rather upbeat, but they don't make music that much in line with the tastes of these forums.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 27, 2010)

Beef McStud said:


> NO!


 You dont even have a sevenstirng dumbass why are you even on here, and you dont listen to metal. up yours BRO!


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 27, 2010)

Dragonforce writes in the major scale, so them.


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 27, 2010)

deathmetal said:


> You dont even have a sevenstirng dumbass why are you even on here, and you dont listen to metal. up yours BRO!


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 27, 2010)

dude i post to give this guy an upbeat deathmetal riff and this guy just goes NO! and he doesn't even listen to this style of music.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2010)

I feel like every single post in this thread should be Ometh.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 27, 2010)

The band Hundredth and Veil of Maya's Codex and It's Not Safe to Swim Today.


----------



## espec1000 (Jul 27, 2010)

check out a lot of music by In Flames. 

my (happy) favs

1. Dawn of a new day
2. Man made god
3. Only for the week
4. Swim
5. Suberban Me (Haven't heard this in years! It's awesome!)


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 27, 2010)

deathmetal said:


> dude i post to give this guy an upbeat deathmetal riff and this guy just goes NO! and he doesn't even listen to this style of music.



Hey take a chill pill dude. It's ok that you posted an upbeat deathmetal riff. I think that Beef McStud was referring to the fact that you posted in giant capital letters. Some others here, including mods, don't like the posting in all caps and you can catch hell for it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 27, 2010)

deathmetal said:


> You dont even have a sevenstirng dumbass why are you even on here, and you dont listen to metal. up yours BRO!



...and you don't have the ability to post for a week. Next time, it's a month.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 27, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> Trifles, by Mayadome. This shit has kept me going more than a couple times.




TEDDY! Wow, I'm amazed at a Mayadome reference from someone I don't know.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 27, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


>




Fixed.



eaeolian said:


> ...and you don't have the ability to post for a week. Next time, it's a month.


 
I love the Mods on this board. They are beautiful.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 27, 2010)

Beef McStud said:


> check out anything by chon.



This

And I feel like this is pretty upbeat, mostly during the chorus


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 27, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> +1 on that. I was checking if it wasn't posted and it was




Fuck yes!

BAPTIZED IN BLOOD



"the sex was so good, the neighbors were smokin..."

I can't find the other song I love on youtube but, buy the album you guys would love it all and especially "Kickin' Ass and Takin the Blame"


----------



## -One- (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Origin (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty much any Dio.

Also Aspiration and Ometh by After the Burial are quite happy, Major-heavy songs.

I fucking love happy metal 

I could delve into power metal but I'm sure someone's already listed a shitload of those off...but Lost Horizon, Elvenking, Blind Guardian etc. come to mind off the top of my head, very positive-thinking folky KICKASS music.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 27, 2010)

this song is really upbeat in a lot of places, especially the outro


----------



## clouds (Dec 15, 2010)

+1 to The Conductor's Departure:

(If only that solo was longer )


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 15, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Happy music and no Helloween clip ? WTF ?



Got to second that!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 15, 2010)

Surprised, this hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

This song always makes me want to dance.


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 16, 2010)

Whiplash by Metallica?


----------



## epsylon (Dec 16, 2010)

Seriously guys,


----------



## DLG (Dec 16, 2010)




----------

